# Smok TFV8 Glass



## Hardtail1969 (11/1/17)

Hi, who has replacement glass for the Smok TFV8?


----------



## Waltervh (12/1/17)

Hi @Hardtail1969 , we have same in stock.

https://www.vikingsvape.co.za/collections/other/products/smok-tfv8-glass-tube


----------



## Hardtail1969 (12/1/17)

Tx, but i already found one!

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

